# Loud engine knocking when cold



## ZoliWorks (8 mo ago)

My engine is knocking pretty loudly lately when cold starting the car and the colder it is outside, the worse it gets. Once the engine reaches about 70 degrees operating temp, the knocking goes away. Since buying it, it has been serviced frequently. On the engine side, it has a CAI for the sound alone, a blow off adapter, again, for the sound and a stage 1+ tune, pushing the car to 165hp from 122hp. The engine in question is the 122hp 90kw caxa

Any ideas one what could be causing the noise? I'd like to get it fixed.



http://imgur.com/ZHedVDX


----------

